# Audi USA Introduces A3 and S3 with the Same Copy We've Already Seen



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

:laugh:

http://www.audiusanews.com/pressrel...uces-technologically-advanced-2015-audi-a3-s3

You thought we'd get something new out of LA?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

... now let's pick this thing apart.

Frankly, I think it's reasonable to assume it's final at this point. That said...

_Among the twelve paint finishes are the exclusive Panther black and Sepang blue.

_That's a quote about the S3 from that press release. It looks we're getting Sepang blue in place of Estoril blue. That's not all that awful, IMO.

Now, what are the other ten? That sounds like a lot of room for something bright, but when you consider that you've got two reds (brilliant, misano), two blacks (brilliant, phantom), two whites (brilliant/ amalfi, glacier), three greys (lotus, monsoon, some kind of silver), and one brown (beluga) available on the German S3 "saloon," it starts to look like a foregone conclusion for us.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Sepang blue... I don't hate it, but I can't see it being my choice.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

About the chassis:

_The front suspension is a MacPherson strut design with A-arms and aluminum pivot bearings. It is joined to an aluminum subframe. The electromechanically assisted steering system operates sensitively and efficiently together with various assistance systems, while reducing mechanical drag for greater efficiency. In the four-link rear suspension *for the gasoline models*, which utilizes a steel crossmember, the springs and shock absorbers are mounted separately. _

Err... okay. So, what's different about the TDI? It doesn't really say...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I swear I'm done after this one.

_The front sport seats help provide optimum hold and support. The seat cushions can be extended, and S3 logos are embossed in the backrests._

That's the only commentary about the S3 seats. It doesn't tell us much, sadly.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan, be sure to ask them what this was....


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Dan,

Trust me when I tell you: Sepang is probably the best of the Audi blues. It looks _beyond_ gorgeous and lickable in person.

Yes, I said lickable. It's an extraordinary color.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

ChrisFu said:


> Dan, be sure to ask them what this was....


The only thing Audi has unveiled since that picture was taken would be the Cabriolet. I think it's too early for a RS model to appear (but hopeful).


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The general consensus was that the covered card wasn't a Cabrio because of the roof antenna.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

They have a red sport back eTron on the street in LA for test-drives, but I can't seem to figure put how to post photos from my phone. They're in my G+ account, and I can't find URLs from the mobile app. As usual, Tapatalk is a broke piece of junk right now.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> They have a red sport back eTron on the street in LA for test-drives, but I can't seem to figure put how to post photos from my phone. They're in my G+ account, and I can't find URLs from the mobile app. As usual, Tapatalk is a broke piece of junk right now.


You silly people and your Google Plus...all five of you. 

Hell, I'm just glad that they got the URL parsing fixed so when I get emailed about an update and I click the link it actually takes me to the thread!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Travis Grundke said:


> You silly people and your Google Plus...all five of you.
> 
> Hell, I'm just glad that they got the URL parsing fixed so when I get emailed about an update and I click the link it actually takes me to the thread!


Hey! At least I'm not also a Windows Phone user.


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

Try it.... you'll like it.....:wave: :wave: :wave: <=== the windows phone fans --- all 3 of us....


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> Now, what are the other ten? That sounds like a lot of room for something bright, but when you consider that you've got two reds (brilliant, misano), two blacks (brilliant, phantom), two whites (brilliant/ amalfi, glacier), three greys (lotus, monsoon, some kind of silver), and one brown (beluga) available on the German S3 "saloon," it starts to look like a foregone conclusion for us.


I'm going to be pretty disappointed if they don't bring back yellow.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

You and 3 other people... since we're on the subject.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Can you order your own color as well?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

djdub said:


> Can you order your own color as well?


More than likely you'll be able to do an Audi Exclusive color, but it may not be available at initial launch.


----------



## aodmisery (Aug 31, 2013)

so did we learn anything new?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Thumbs up (in my book) on the Sepang Blue. :thumbup:

I will not, however, be licking any vehicle, Audi or otherwise.


----------



## jettagreg (Oct 4, 2000)

Travis Grundke said:


> More than likely you'll be able to do an Audi Exclusive color, but it may not be available at initial launch.


I wonder if Audi will ever offer Pearlesent White again? I seem to remember reading somewhere that they discontinued it, due to the inability of getting a consistent quality of application to the car.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*S Sport Seats for the US!*

Hey Dan- looks like you, and the rest of the US market, are getting your S Sport Seat option

I was daydreaming about the S3 and found this on the AudiUSA site

http://www.audiusa.com/models/luxury-compact-lineup

- if you click "view gallery" on the S3 section, it's the 10th slide with a big picture of the diamond stitch seats

"Yes, luxury can be pulse-quickening
With available front leather wrapped S sport seats featuring extra side torso support and S3 embossing, the interior of the S3 doesn’t hesitate to claim its place as an Audi performance sedan."

I just have my fingers crossed for Titanium Grey S Sport to complement the Sepang Blue exterior. 

... and black optics.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

p.r.walker said:


> Hey Dan- looks like you, and the rest of the US market, are getting your S Sport Seat option
> 
> I was daydreaming about the S3 and found this on the AudiUSA site
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that the other day and thought the same thing but didn't want to get my hopes up.

I can't see a reason you won't be able to get the grey interior, but it will require invoking the Exclusive program, I figure.

I'd love to get the S interior in chestnut, but indications are that this car is going to tap $50,000 rather quickly, so that will be the first “nice to have" to get booted.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I didn't notice this the first time I scrolled through the S3 gallery on Audi USA...

http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/DEMOAKQA/2015-Audi-S3-wheels-tire-hero-01?wid=1024

Maybe that's the wheel we're getting on the US S3?


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

I was digging around the German "build your S3" and it looks like the standard S3 interior might come in Titanium Grey, but the S Sport Seats only come in Black. Who knows how much an Audi Exclusive interior might be on a 3...

On another note, the German site had a -1 snow tire option, 205/50-17 on a 6.5x17" rim. So a 17" rim will clear the S3 front calipers. Some ultralight 17" rims with 235/45-17 could be really nice set up. I love how big rims look, but physics, ride & handling favor a taller sidewall and lower rotational mass.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

p.r.walker said:


> I was digging around the German "build your S3" and it looks like the standard S3 interior might come in Titanium Grey, but the S Sport Seats only come in Black. Who knows how much an Audi Exclusive interior might be on a 3...
> 
> On another note, the German site had a -1 snow tire option, 205/50-17 on a 6.5x17" rim. So a 17" rim will clear the S3 front calipers. Some ultralight 17" rims with 235/45-17 could be really nice set up. I love how big rims look, but physics, ride & handling favor a taller sidewall and lower rotational mass.


Yep, I was very, very happy to see that a little while back. I'll gladly use 17" winter wheels. I wish I could get 18" summer wheels, but I want the magnetic suspension. Apparently that auto-selects the 19" wheel option. It's a silly thing, but I really want a 1" diameter difference between summer and winter. It's dumb to get 18" winter wheels when 17" will fit, though. Maybe I just buy two extra sets of wheels and tires and sell off the factory 19" wheels? :laugh:

#firstworldproblems

To all US members, happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I didn't notice this the first time I scrolled through the S3 gallery on Audi USA...
> 
> http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/DEMOAKQA/2015-Audi-S3-wheels-tire-hero-01?wid=1024
> 
> Maybe that's the wheel we're getting on the US S3?


I could definitely live with that. Nice find if it pans out. Audi USA needs to get its act in gear on some solid info.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> I could definitely live with that. Nice find if it pans out. Audi USA needs to get its act in gear on some solid info.


Yeah, I called them out on G+ earlier today since Audi Canada has released S3 information. They'll completely ignore it like they ignore all other callouts, I'm sure. They should try to be more like T-Mobile... they actually respond to tagged posts on G+.


----------

